# que sea de cualquier manera



## giovans

Hola a todos!!!
Tengo que traducir la frase subrayada en italiano pero no entiendo el significado en español, podéis ayudarme?


Hay partidos que no se juegan sino que se resuelven, *ni que sea de cualquier manera*,  sobre todo porque llegan de manera inoportuna.

muchas gracias!


----------



## Marxelo

Es una construcción curiosa. Al menos acá no se usa así. Sospecho que quiere decir "aunque sea de cualquier manera", aunque no podría asegurarlo.


----------



## flljob

Yo no la entiendo.


Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Totalmente de acuerdo con Marxelo y flljob. Es una frase extraña. Creo que significa lo dicho en la respuesta #2.
TT.


----------



## Agró

Debe tratarse de una catalanada: _..., ni que sigui..._
Efectivamente, significa "aunque sea".


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me da la sensación de que quiere decir "Que parece que sea de cualquier manera (La forma de resolverlos)", lo digo por lo que dice después.
Si no estuviera esa coletilla final opinaría como el resto. Pero al estar se puede suprimir y entonces la frase tiene sentido, así que imagino que es un añadido a _la totalidad_.

Aunque, sea como sea, la frase es bastante extraña, parece la transcripción de un texto hablado en el que alguien ha exclamado algo en medio de una frase.


----------



## Arpin

Lo que subrayas, puede más o menos interpretarse por lo que se ha dicho anteriormente.

Lo que es realmente difícil es concatenar la coletilla con lo anterior
_sobre todo porque llegan de manera inoportuna._

Creo que es un problema de puntuación o de posición. Solo tendría algo de sentido como

_Hay partidos, que al llegar de forma inoportuna no se juegan, sino que se resuelven, aunque sea de cualquier manera(forma)._


----------



## Pinairun

giovans said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> Tengo que traducir la frase subrayada en italiano pero no entiendo el significado en español, podéis ayudarme?
> 
> 
> Hay partidos que no se juegan sino que se resuelven, *ni que sea de cualquier manera*, sobre todo porque llegan de manera inoportuna.
> 
> muchas gracias!


 
Después de la pista que ha facilitado Agró, yo diría que: "... se resuelven sea como sea (poco importa de qué manera), sobre todo porque llegan..."

Un saludo


----------



## zipolla

Io tradurrei "neanche fosse la stessa cosa"


----------



## Neuromante

¿Qué tipo de texto es? ¿Una conversación? ¿Un artículo? ¿Un libro de divulgación? ¿Una obra de teatro?


----------



## gatogab

giovans said:


> Hola a todos!!!
> Tengo que traducir la frase subrayada en italiano pero no entiendo el significado en español, podéis ayudarme?
> 
> 
> Hay partidos que no se juegan sino que se resuelven, *ni que sea de cualquier manera*, sobre todo porque llegan de manera inoportuna.
> 
> muchas gracias!


 
Ci sono partite che non si giocano, bensí si risolvono alla meno peggio dal momento che arrivano inop*p*ortunamente.


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab:
Estás obviando ese "Ni que sea" que es el verdadero problema de la frase


----------



## zipolla

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/deportes/goles/soles/elpepidep/20100505elpepidep_3/Tes?print=1

El articulo completo aquì.


----------



## ursu-lab

Io direi "foss'anche alla bell'e meglio".


Ni que sea = foss'anche

de cualquier manera = alla bell'e meglio_


Garzanti
_ _alla bell'e meglio_, non bene, in qualche  modo


----------



## giovans

accidenti, "foss'anche alla bell'e meglio".
Sicuramente in italiano è esatto però è veramente cacofonico, non trovi? comunque il significato è sicuramente quello, magari va attualizzato un pò nei termini.
Per unire le due proposte metterei:

"Ci sono partite che non si giocano bensí si risolvono, fosse anche alla meno peggio,  soprattutto perché arrivano inopportunamente"


----------



## Neuromante

Artículo de un periódico hablando de fútbol, escrito por un comentarista deportivo. ¿Alguien cree que está bien escrito?

Creo que primero habría que descubrir qué es lo que el periodista creía estar escribiendo y después buscar la traducción


----------



## giovans

uhuahuahuahuahaua!!!


----------



## ursu-lab

giovans said:


> accidenti, "foss'anche alla bell'e meglio".
> Sicuramente in italiano è esatto però è veramente cacofonico, non trovi? comunque il significato è sicuramente quello, magari va attualizzato un po' nei termini.
> Per unire le due proposte metterei:
> 
> "Ci sono partite che non si giocano ma (se usi il "bensì" devi mettere prima una virgola, cosa che non credo sia possibile in questo caso senza rendere pesantissima la frase) si risolvono, fosse anche (o "magari") alla meno peggio,  soprattutto perché arrivano inopportunamente"



Es.
Non dicevo a te ma a lui. 
Non dicevo a te, bensì a lui.


----------



## giovans

ti ringrazio per le delucidazioni, per cui penso che la definitiva sia:

"Ci sono partite che non si giocano ma si risolvono, fosse anche alla  meno peggio,  soprattutto perché arrivano inopportunamente."

Pe il "pò"...hai ragione, è un classico, nel senso che lo so ma mi risulta più pratico scrivere così, anche se fondamentalmente è un errore, stesso discorso del perchè con l'accento contrario eheh!


----------

